# Â¡Hola amigos!



## BountyHuntre (Sep 26, 2008)

*¡Hola amigos!*

Hello there friends, or should I say soon to be acquaintances? How ever you should like to be called, I will now introduce myself. My name is Jeremy, yet online as you can see I go by the alias of BountyHuntre.

I'm quite humbled to be able to find such a site dedicated for writers; more so, also offering constructive criticism on each others work. For you see, I admit I have been keeping a eye upon this site for sometime, and have been wanting to register for the equal amount of time. Although I told myself, "My forum days are over", and I was also afraid to receive criticism from outside my personal circle.

Though, how is one able to sharpen his skills (or in this case, should I say quill?) if one doesn't receive feedback from fellow writers? Alas, I admit I have stepped from the shadows and am quite ready to hear others' opinions on my work. I also am delighted to be able to give my opinion on all of your work here.

Alas, I have spoke enough here. I just hope I'll be able to mingle with all of you, and we will both benefit from each others company,

Your new fellow writer,

-J.S.O.


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello to you Jeremy and welcome to the forum.  I'll sure you'll enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Nickie (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello to you, Jeremy, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## wacker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello welcome to our humble Forum. While you are here we will try to give you plenty of feedback, advice, critique and most importantly encouragement.

Wacker


----------



## Shinn (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Jeremy and welcome to WF


----------

